# Homemade Meat Rolls



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A couple days ago I was playing in my kitchen and made up a meat-roll recipe ...

First, I started out with my basic pie-crust recipe which consists of 1lb lard, some salt, sugar, flour, water, egg and oil (Recipe linked here at: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/best-pie-dough-recipe-ever-4729/ )

When that was done, I set my meat-grinder up on my counter and fed about a pound of cooked ham through it and then tossed it into a large stainless steel bowl. About 1lb of ground venison was added and 1lb of ground bison finished the meat-mix. 2 eggs, onion flakes, garlic flakes, thyme, sage, caraway-seed and a few other mild spices were hand mixed till I couldn't mix by hand anymore.

From there, the sausage-tip was put onto my hand-grinder and the meat was pressed through the tip till I had rolls the length of my hand from palm to finger-tips. All the meat was placed carefully on a plate.

From there, pie-dough was rolled out really thin, two rolls of meat were placed into the pie-dough and wrapped up and placed on greased baking-pan (I normally use the pans for baked spaghetti) - baked at 350°F for about 1hr - or till the pie-crust was nicely tanned.

Serve hot or cold - amazing either way.

If re-heating in the oven, sprinkle some shredded cheese over the meat-rolls and enjoy a whole new flavor!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds very good. A variation on a meat pie?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

camo2460 said:


> Sounds very good. A variation on a meat pie?


More of a variation of an Australian Sausage Roll and cooked up very similar to what is in the picture below ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A couple pictures ... cooked up and closed as well as broken open.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks very good, I am going to have to try that one.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Mumm......that looks soooo good!! Ive been eating salad ..too much salad..


----------

